# Lambing season is finished for Teresa and MikeCHS



## Mike CHS

All 10 of our ewes appear to be pregnant but their dates will be all over the place.  Since most everybody likes pictures we are posting a few.  The farm that they came from had their first lamb this morning so we are probably within days for a few of them.

A couple have really dropped in the last few days and are starting to head off by themselves fairly often.


----------



## Goat Whisperer

So exiting! I'm so happy for y'all. You must be so happy!

All the lambing essentials gathered up and in a kit yet? I can't wait to see the lambs. The ewes look great!


----------



## Mike CHS

We think we have everything we need.  We got most of those things even before we got the ewes.  

I just went out to check on them and they seem to like bedding down by the wind break we set up for them.  We are setting up a lambing area with heat lamps if they do come in the next few days.  It was 85 degrees yesterday and down to 27 tonight.


----------



## TAH

Can't wait to see your lambys


----------



## norseofcourse

They look good!  Are any of them first-timers?


----------



## Mike CHS

The worst thing about these sheep for us is that there is no known history.  They were all part of an estate sale last year out of northern Alabama.


----------



## Goat Whisperer

If you are ever up close and personal look at their teeth. It's not 100% accurate but will help you guess the age.


----------



## Mike CHS

We got a chance to do that when we were giving shots and trimming hooves before we brought them home.  None appear old and all teeth are there without excessive wear on any of them.  The farm we got them from pulled out 30 of their best sheep from their commercial flock and let us pick the ten we wanted after handling all of them in their sorting chute.  We know none of them are 2016 ewes but they are all fairly young.


----------



## NH homesteader

Anyone want to share how to do that? My wether is ? years old lol and I'm kind of curious


----------



## Latestarter

https://www.google.com/search?q=goat+teeth+aging&tbm=isch&imgil=OB1HeiAly7aV9M%3A%3BakO50aF4UbQiXM%3Bhttp%253A%252F%252Fwww.goatfarm.co.in%252Fgoat-farmiupdate%252F1-determining-age-goat%252F&source=iu&pf=m&fir=OB1HeiAly7aV9M%3A%2CakO50aF4UbQiXM%2C_&usg=__OKte97mQDchtkEOgsYzbnCzA0Hk=&biw=1700&bih=848#imgrc=OB1HeiAly7aV9M:
Take your pick NH! 

They look great Mike! I see some very tender lamb in your freezer this time next year!


----------



## Mike CHS

There are several that started bagging up and the lambs have dropped enough they look like they are having to lay down in slow motion.  The one with the spotted face is the boss ewe and the most flighty of all of them.  They will all come up and take alfalfa out of your hand except for that one.  She is also the only one that will challenge the LGD.


----------



## CntryBoy777

Suppose to have rough weather here tomorrow Mike...tell them to Wait a day or 2...y'all be Safe over there!!


----------



## frustratedearthmother

How exciting! Hopefully, they'll wait 'til any bad weather passes!


----------



## Mike CHS

We finished up the shelter this afternoon if we need it for them due to the weather in spite of our Houdini LGD.  It's supposed to be a bit warmer for the next few days anyway.  There are only two that look like any minute but all except one are really showing.


----------



## Baymule

This is so exciting! Your first lambs! Hoping you get healthy lambs and good mommas!


----------



## Mike CHS

These girls are getting bigger by the day but we still don't have any lambs. Their home farm has only had one (out of 50) so far so we can only keep waiting.

The pictures were taken just a few minutes ago as they pig out on fresh cut grass.

Hopefully you can see how full the udder is on the ewe on the left.


----------



## CntryBoy777

Wow!! they sure are looking Good there Mike...and it surely can't be too much Longer...sure do hope all goes Well for ya....and can't Wait for those Pics!!....


----------



## Baymule

Awww..... your girls are so pretty. Just take a milk crate in the lot and sit down on it. They will be curious and come up to you. It might take a little time, but a feed can sure makes them friendly fast!


----------



## luvmypets




----------



## Bruce

Clearly the reason they haven't lambed yet is because you are ready with their shelter. Bad planning on your part @Mike CHS


----------



## Mike CHS

I thought about that Bruce


----------



## babsbag

There must be a "ewe code" that parallels the "doe code".  They will keep you guessing until you give up or you have to be out of town...and then lambs will appear. Magic.


----------



## Mike CHS

We read enough about the "doe code" that I stayed here when Teresa flew out Wednesday for Charleston.


----------



## Mike CHS

Our ewes have never been inside a building but we are planning on using our new shelter for the ewes that are close.  I thought it might be a big deal but I opened the cattle panel that was there and they all came crowding in.  They are obviously getting used to people.

They are settle down outside which is all they have known and I won't try to change that.  The shelter is open for any that want to use it.


----------



## CntryBoy777

It won't take em long....ya know 'Safety First' and there is a 'Queen to Convince'


----------



## Baymule

They sure look like they like their new shelter! The more time you spend with them, the more they will settle down. Some will get under your skin and wrap around your heart..... just warning you..... and some might always remain flighty.


----------



## Bruce

Good news Mike. Can't wait for the baby pictures!

My alpacas were initially quite wary of the barn, only came in for treats. Stayed out in bad weather. Now they have decided that inside is OK in bad weather but still prefer to sleep outside when the weather is dry.


----------



## Ferguson K

They're sure looking cozy in that barn!


----------



## Bruce

No little lambs yet @Mike CHS ??


----------



## Mike CHS

It isn't supposed to get down in the 20's for another day or two so we figure they are waiting for that.  We have two that have bagged up and look like goats from the rear.  I can feel the lambs moving around in them showing they are ready to get out.

Maisy is spending more time following them around so that may be a sign.


----------



## CntryBoy777

Just make sure ya have a couple of 'Hot Hands' in your pockets so those 'Chattering Teeth' don't get in the Way...


----------



## CntryBoy777

@Mike CHS any Progress over there Mike?


----------



## Mike CHS

I have no idea what they are waiting on.  The two that we thought were do any day two weeks ago have bagged up and look like goats from the rear.  If nothing else they have all gotten easy to handle  since we started giving them their morning feed in the barn.


----------



## Baymule

Weeks drag on.......don't they know we want lambs????


----------



## samssimonsays

Waiting with you!


----------



## Hens and Roos




----------



## Mike CHS

We spent the day today at their home farm working our dogs.  They are in the same situation,  and have a bunch looking close but only 3 lambs on the ground out of 75 ewes so far.


----------



## Latestarter

Should/could be any time soon... Waiting patiently (probably more patiently than you folks ) for good news and pics!


----------



## Baymule

It's a full moon tonight. That oughta bring 'em!


----------



## Bruce

I hope so! The girls are toying with us. Very cruel of them.


----------



## Ferguson K

Gotta love it!


----------



## Bruce

Hey Mike, can you tell those girls to get on with it already???? The suspense is killing us (or at least me).


----------



## Mike CHS

We have been telling them to hurry up for some time now.


----------



## Baymule

Every time I see a new post here, I click on it thinking that you have lambs! Nope. So I guess I'll just shutup for now.....


----------



## Mike CHS

Their home farm had 3 sets of twins and 2 singles last night or early morning so we are in the window.  I'm concerned with the temps but it is what it is.


----------



## Baymule

You're next!


----------



## NH homesteader




----------



## Latestarter

<---right along with everyone else


----------



## CntryBoy777

With this weather coming....better to go ahead and 'Roll' those sleeves Up....and don't forget the Hot Hands!!...


----------



## frustratedearthmother

Whatever is 'in the air' is prompting births right and left on this forum.  We had baby pigs today.  Hope your sheep wait until warmer weather - but somehow I'll bet you have some babies pretty soon!


----------



## Mike CHS

I know - it was a high of 30 today and it will be 70 tomorrow and going down to 20.


----------



## Baymule

Mike CHS said:


> I know - it was a high of 30 today and it will be 70 tomorrow and going down to 20.


Same here, high tomorrow of 76, then down to 22  And going to stay in the 20's all week!

This afternoon, we had twin lambs!  Mike, it really is your turn, hope your girls do okay in the cold. I tossed fresh hay in the shelter this evening and went out a while ago and the lambs were nestled down.


----------



## Bruce

What are they waiting for Mike, an ice storm or something??


----------



## Mike CHS

They were all in the shelter this morning and it is kept clean with dry straw so that's about all we can do.


----------



## Latestarter

Well, I guess you could go out there and give the heaviest ones all a great big squeeze around the mid section... maybe you can get some to squirt out their lambs... Just a thought


----------



## Mike CHS

I think Teresa just tried to scare the lambs out of the ewes.  She hit the hot wire going into the pen and got sat down on her back side.


----------



## frustratedearthmother

YIKES!   That does NOT sound like fun, but at least she was giving them a good warning to not touch that fence!   Hope she's ok!


----------



## CntryBoy777

Oh My!!....I didn't 'Like' your post because your wife got 'Zapped'....and many couples are not like me and my wife...but, it is the way ya put it....and the 'Picture' in my head of the Scream and sheep reaction that brings a Smile  I laughed at Joyce when she broke her wrist...just because of what she was doing when she did it....bet she pays close Attention from now on....


----------



## Latestarter

Sorry she got bit... just a part of farm life. Was bound to happen sooner or later. At least now she knows what to expect if she doesn't pay attention... Hope she's OK.


----------



## Mike CHS

Thanks all - she is fine and the plus is that she had a catch in her hip before the zap.  She said it hasn't bothered her since she got shocked.  

@CntryBoy777 we are the same way and never get too serious about many things.  You have to be good together to be together 24/7.


----------



## CntryBoy777

Maybe I need to come over for some ElecroTherapy....Glad she is okay!!....this is no time for any of ya to be 'Out of Working Order'....won't be long before it'll be 'All hands on Deck'!!....


----------



## Baymule

Haha @CntryBoy777 I bet Teresa could set you right up with a good dose of shock therapy! It'd knock all that bad stuff outa you! 

My lambs are bedded down in deep hay, just went out to check on them and they were so warm! I was standing outside, it was warm and them BAM! It was instantly cold on the next blast of wind. Mike and Teresa, I'm saying my prayers that lambing is ok for ya'll.


----------



## Mike CHS

We are sending ours fairly regular.  

These guys are from pretty hardy stock and have been winter lambing for a long time so we plan on the worst and hope for the best.


----------



## frustratedearthmother

Baymule said:


> I was standing outside, it was warm and them BAM!


So, ya'll have been hit already.  I guess it will be a few more hours before it gets here.


----------



## Baymule

frustratedearthmother said:


> So, ya'll have been hit already.  I guess it will be a few more hours before it gets here.


Yep, it's cold and dropping.


----------



## CntryBoy777

Cold suppose to be thru here between 10-12 tonite....wind Chills in the single digits tomorrow nite.


----------



## TAH

I love getting zapped! Every Sunday we met out on a farm, me, kaylek, cammon, gabby, and micah would all go out and touch the electric fence several times and get a good shock. I don't remember how hot it was but I do know it would make us jump at the shock. (Parents never understood us nor did my other friends. 

Glad no one was hurt!

Hope those lambs start coming soon!


----------



## Mike CHS

TAH - I can't imagine anyone doing that over and over. My tester says there is over 15,000 hitting that wire and it's painful.


----------



## Bruce

Yep, I'm guessing TAH and her friends/siblings were messing with a very low joule system. I still don't know how I accidentally touched the 5 joule output system I installed (right about where the leadout connects to the fence). I SURE wouldn't do it again on purpose. We aren't talking about a little tingling in the fingers.


----------



## Ferguson K

I tested my fence the other day. My arm was numb for an hour. I still hear John laughing.


----------



## frustratedearthmother

Ferguson K said:


> I still hear John laughing.




Yikes!  I would be planning a revenge, lol!


----------



## Bruce

He is just mean! 

Maybe you should back him up to it when he isn't paying attention. Then you can laugh.


----------



## NH homesteader

I have been zapped a few too many times... The first occasion I unplugged the fence,  got grain and went to climb over the fence. My husband looked over while I was doing this, didn't know I was feeding the animals,  and plugged the fence back in. 

Another  time we had an over head wire that was evidently too low because I walked right into it with my head...


----------



## frustratedearthmother

NH homesteader said:


> Another time we had an over head wire that was evidently too low because I walked right into it with my head...


Yikes!   That had to hurt....


----------



## NH homesteader

I felt better because my husband (who is the one who put the stupid wire there)  did the same thing the next day


----------



## frustratedearthmother

Karma!


----------



## Bruce

NH homesteader said:


> I have been zapped a few too many times... The first occasion I unplugged the fence,  got grain and went to climb over the fence. My husband looked over while I was doing this, didn't know I was feeding the animals,  and plugged the fence back in.
> 
> Another  time we had an over head wire that was evidently too low because I walked right into it with my head...



That explains a lot!  

I thought about that when I ran my leadout wire. Granted it is encased in that "hard as heck to strip" underground casing but I set it up about 9' going from the 'mast' on the gate hinge post to the barn wall ~16' away. Don't ever want to catch on it.


----------



## BlessedWithGoats

Watching this thread, and praying for safe lambings and healthy moms and babies!


----------



## TAH

I don't know the amperage, all I do know is it made us jump .


----------



## Mike CHS

Still no lambs as far as we can tell but we had a bit of excitement during the night.  

A tornado came through about 2:00 this morning.  I slept through the worst of it and Teresa woke me to show the damage.  No building damage but our 16' stock trailer got picked up about 200' from the house and set down in the back yard with the roof tore off.  Our small 8' utility trailer was on the other side of the house and got picked up and moved about 100' into the yard behind the house.  Trees are tore up and we will assess the total damage when it gets light.  Maisy is a house dog until we figure out how everything else is outside.


----------



## NH homesteader

Wow I'm glad you guys are OK!


----------



## Baymule

Glad your house wasn't damaged! And I hope everything else is ok. Too bad about the stock trailer, I bet the axles are bent too.


----------



## norseofcourse

Yikes, wow, I'm glad you are ok, hope there isn't much more damage.  You must be a sound sleeper to sleep through that!


----------



## Mike CHS

It all came up so fast that by the time even Teresa heard it (and she was up) it was over with. The big trailer was moved about 200' and it is a complete loss.  It must have rolled over the Troybilt lawn tractor since it is all twisted up but it didn't hit anything else until it hit a Bradford Pear tree.  I took a few pictures but we are considering ourselves lucky that the only things damaged can be replaced and no harm done to ourselves or the neighbors we have talked to this morning.

The little trailer that got moved behind the house was sitting in the driveway facing the shop at the bottom of the hill and probably would have crashed into the shop but it came up against a corner fence post that we just set..

Most of the debris in the driveway came out of a little cabinet that also houses the electric fence charger that was still clicking away.

I took the picture of the stock trailer from the spot that the trailer was sitting on last night so you can see all of the things (including the well) that it missed on the way down to the house.

Teresa said my time recollection is wrong and that it came through about 1245.


----------



## CntryBoy777

Sure hate to hear and see the Damage there...I did everything within my Power to Warn ya as it moved thru here....haven't been to Senatobia yet...the closest town we shop in and where our Feed store is located...but, it went thru there with no reports of damage on the news stations out of Memphis...they did report an 18 wheeler was blown over on the interstate over that way but no Structural damage...temps dropped from 76 @ 8pm to 36 @ 2am with sleet and itty bitty snow flakes mixed in...a thin coating of Ice on everything this morning....if I would've had your # would've sent ya a Text........sure was hoping ya wasn't 'Elbow Deep'....Glad y'all are Okay!!!...


----------



## Baymule

CntryBoy777 said:


> if I would've had your # would've sent ya a Text........sure was hoping ya wasn't 'Elbow Deep'....Glad y'all are Okay!!!...



I was on a horse forum years ago and a lot of us had "text friends" in the event of natural disasters so we could keep others posted that we were ok. It came in handy when hurricanes struck. A text would go through when a phone call wouldn't. We were without power, but I could text my friend and let everyone on the forum know that I was ok.


----------



## Baymule

HOORAY! I see the box blade on your tractor in the picture, so I can surmise that your tractor is ok. We love our tractors! I once left my car out in the weather because my tractor was in the carport, with a hailstorm approaching......


----------



## Mike CHS

We are saying our Thanks this morning.  We went out and traced the path of the twister - it came out of the southeast in a northwest direction over a hill. It was headed directly for our house but turned southeast which is apparently when it picked up and threw the trailer.  We saw downed trees but then there was no further damage about a 1/2 mile from our house so it left the valley heading southwest.  I recall saying in a post not long ago that these hills have not had any tornadoes in memory so we have one to add but still feel Blessed.


----------



## Mike CHS

Baymule said:


> HOORAY! I see the box blade on your tractor in the picture, so I can surmise that your tractor is ok. We love our tractors! I once left my car out in the weather because my tractor was in the carport, with a hailstorm approaching......



The tractor wasn't touched but I'm not sure why not.  It was directly in the path after the tornado did it's U-turn away from the house and picked up the trailer.


----------



## Mike CHS

Baymule said:


> I was on a horse forum years ago and a lot of us had "text friends" in the event of natural disasters so we could keep others posted that we were ok. It came in handy when hurricanes struck. A text would go through when a phone call wouldn't. We were without power, but I could text my friend and let everyone on the forum know that I was ok.



 A lot of us used to do similar messages when I lived in Pensacola and a hurricane was moving around.  That was a garden forum.


----------



## frustratedearthmother

That's some scary stuff for sure - so glad you and the wife are ok.  I know you're thankful that the buildings were spared!  We had a tornado during Hurricane Ike that picked up a heavy 10 x 10 site built storage building - not one of those flimsy sheet metal ones - and we have no idea where it went.  It didn't come apart or we would have found the debris....it was literally GONE, disappeared, never to be seen again!


----------



## Hens and Roos

Glad to hear that you both are okay!


----------



## CntryBoy777

Well @Baymule and All out here where we live the Signal is difficult to Find on fair weather days sometimes that during storms or heavy wind we don't even try to hold the signal long enough to complete the Call....much less Talk, so texting is the only way to get info out or in cause the signal comes and goes so much....we have to Reboot our phones regularly cause they get froze in 'Waiting' for signal...especially in more populated areas with evwn more using the Towers....we did the same when we were in Florida and those 4 hurricanes came thru wks apart.....it doesn't seem 'Hollaring out the Door' carries very Far anymore these days....


----------



## Baymule




----------



## lcertuche

Thank God ya'll survived and only have a few monetary losses. So far I haven't had too much damage from tornadoes but they are sure scarey. The one that was came closest was one I slept through, many years ago.


----------



## Mike CHS

I have had much more damage from hurricanes but this was our first direct contact with a tornado. Now sitting here looking out the window at the trailer 15' away and marvel at how that 3000 pound trailer got tossed across our yard makes me respect tornadoes more now.  We took another walk up in the woods to figure how where it started and where it turned and we are still giving Thanks that it did turn because it was on a direct course with the house when it came off the hill and turned down the valley.


----------



## CntryBoy777

I truly understand the 'Feeling'....it was in the early 90's and about this time of year when a Tornado began in Ark and jumped the Miss River and landed in Tn...I had a house there in a neighborhood just N of Memphis...it landed and flattened several houses and cut thru some woods around an elementary school just blocks from my house....those woods ended where my backyard began...it was a sizeable hill and it turned and went down the slope and entered the neighborhood just 6 houses down from mine....I lost some fencing, posts on the house, and a few roof shingles...had it not Turned it would have bisected my house....not a single injury from it...all the houses that were blown off the slabs were either vacant or the people were out shopping for the Holiday....guess that is why I can't sleep when those things are around and are concerned for those I know that could be in their 'Path'...the destruction is very Real and seemingly Selective.....and being blown over in a 50,000gwt vehicle will certainly give ya much more Respect for the Power they can produce....so Glad you all and your animals made it thru with minimal damage for Sure!!...


----------



## Goat Whisperer

So thankful y'all are okay!

Sorry about the damage, glad it wasn't worse. Hoping you can get everything fixed up


----------



## Bruce

Mike CHS said:


> We are saying our Thanks this morning.  We went out and traced the path of the twister - it came out of the southeast in a northwest direction over a hill. It was headed directly for our house but turned southeast which is apparently when it picked up and threw the trailer.  We saw downed trees but then there was no further damage about a 1/2 mile from our house so it left the valley heading southwest.  I recall saying in a post not long ago that these hills have not had any tornadoes in memory so we have one to add but still feel Blessed.



Wow! That is amazing. And so fast you didn't even have time to be afraid or get to your (probably nonexistant) storm cellar. I was going to post that you said the hills keep the tornados away but you beat me to it. 

No building damage, people damage and all the animals are OK. Amazing.

And it didn't scare out even ONE lamb? If those girls are waiting for a seriously inoopertune time to have their babies, they missed their chance. 



frustratedearthmother said:


> That's some scary stuff for sure - so glad you and the wife are ok.  I know you're thankful that the buildings were spared!  We had a tornado during Hurricane Ike that picked up a heavy 10 x 10 site built storage building - not one of those flimsy sheet metal ones - and we have no idea where it went.  It didn't come apart or we would have found the debris....it was literally GONE, disappeared, never to be seen again!



OZ


----------



## BlessedWithGoats

Glad everyone is okay!


----------



## Mike CHS

Back to more pleasant posts - just found out that all of the lambs born so far at our ewes original home were from their Dorper flock.  They had their first lamb from their Katahdin flock last night so maybe (just maybe we are getting close.  This one looks to be the closest but she has had some serious udder development for 3 weeks and her vulva has really gotten swollen in the last couple of days.

The other picture is the same ewe from a front view.


----------



## frustratedearthmother

That is one seriously fat ewe!


----------



## CntryBoy777

Thanks for the Update Mike........and looks like they held off thru the Chill Blast for ya....and she does look pretty close to me....am sure Hoping everything turns out really Well for you and them!!


----------



## Bruce

Where is the boiling water emoji??


----------



## Latestarter

Late to the party (Name was fairly earned) So glad nothing serious was damaged or hurt during the storm! What a close call... <WHEW!> Looking forward to lamb pics very soon!


----------



## Mike CHS

Thanks LS. Nothing hurt that can't be replaced and that's why we have insurance.  If nothing else I think the ewes got scared enough that night that they have been sleeping inside the shelter for a change.  Although I'm helping it when I let Maisy loose for the night by closing them in the shelter.  

I trust her now to stay in since she must have hit that 15K hot wire a time or two so now she is not challenging it. She is still young and I want to see how she handles the lambs when they get out and about before I trust her completely.  She does have access to the barn but not in with the sheep.  They will leave anyway if she got in with them.


----------



## Baymule

I close up mine for the night, but the small "pasture" behind their night pen is open to the back yard so Paris can watch over them from behind their pen. I open the gate to the pasture in front of their pen and Trip can watch them up front. The ewes are defensive of their lambs and will butt the dogs, even though Paris was with them when they lambed.


----------



## samssimonsays

I am glad y'all are ok,! Scary!


----------



## Ferguson K

Just now catching up. Glad y'all are OK! That was dangerously close to disaster.


----------



## Mike CHS

Maisy is loose right in front of their pen.  She likes to stay with them so we made her another wind break on both sides.  I'm still learning to trust the big ol' white bundle of love but we are getting closer.


----------



## Mike CHS

The ewe that we thought was ready was ready.  We walked out to the shelter to the awesome sound of lambs.  Two ewe lambs were out there and nursing on momma.  One is a lot smaller than the other but momma is making milk and both are nursing.


----------



## luvmypets

Nice!


----------



## NH homesteader

Finally,  babies!


----------



## CntryBoy777

Awww!!! so Cute and Sweet....Congrats Mike!!....the 1st step in 'Doubling or Tripling' the 'Herd'....


----------



## Ferguson K

Yay!!!!!


----------



## Hens and Roos

Congrats!!


----------



## samssimonsays

Congrats!


----------



## Bruce

Boy did I leave my seat at the wrong time!!! Missed it by 45 minutes.



So glad they are healthy. How many to go??


----------



## Latestarter

Fantastic! Congrats!   Boy are they cute, and twin ewe lambs to boot! Awesome


----------



## Mike CHS

Bruce said:


> Boy did I leave my seat at the wrong time!!! Missed it by 45 minutes.
> 
> 
> 
> So glad they are healthy. How many to go??




Nine more to go


----------



## CntryBoy777

So Mike, how did Maisy react to the lambs?


----------



## Mike CHS

Maisy was overly eager to get to them so she is tethered right now.  I'm keeping the lambs and mom in the shelter right now till it warms up a bit.  The smallest one is going to need watching.


----------



## frustratedearthmother

Very nice!  Congrats!


----------



## Southern by choice

Congratulations! So sweet! All look great! What did they weigh?



Mike CHS said:


> Maisy was overly eager to get to them so she is tethered right now.  I'm keeping the lambs and mom in the shelter right now till it warms up a bit.  The smallest one is going to need watching.



What do you mean?


----------



## Baymule

*BABIES! BABIES!BABIES!*


----------



## Mike CHS

The smaller is 6.5 - the larger is 9.5.
SBC - Maisy has to be chained while we give morning feed so she was chained the first time she saw the lambs.  She lunged at them like she would an intruder so we are going to introduce slowly.

The lambs may have solved the introduction part with Maisy. She was sitting outside watching us reposition a heat lamp and stuck her head through a section of the panel.  The lambs went right up to her to check out that big white thing - she sniffed at them and seemed just fine with them so earlier might just have been excitement and not aggresion

Edited to show their true weight after we figured I fat fingered the sling and scale.


----------



## TAH

Very cute little and big lambs!


----------



## Goat Whisperer

Congratulations! They are adorable.


----------



## norseofcourse

Congrats on the lambs!!


----------



## BlessedWithGoats

Congratulations!!!


----------



## Mike CHS

A single ewe lamb was born this afternoon. It isn't a good picture but the lamb and mom are on the left and she is cleaning the lamb.  This was literally a couple of minutes after the birth (which we got to watch). At least this one did it in daylight.  We won't get a weight until tomorrow but I'm guessing close  11 or 12 pounds (a big girl).  She decided to lay down at the hay rack to give birth and I don't know if it's normal but all the other ewes left the immediate area until she was done then they came back to the rack.

The smaller of the twins is doing great and is as spry as big sister.

I'll post another picture this evening.


----------



## CntryBoy777

Alright!!....looks Wonderful....sure glad all are Okay!!


----------



## Bruce

Time to change the title of your thread @Mike CHS !! It is no longer "getting close to"


----------



## Mike CHS

I see how to now and the title is now changed.


----------



## Mike CHS

Here is another of the ewe lamb born today.  She is already more active than the 1st two but she is considerably bigger than both.


----------



## BlessedWithGoats

Congrats!!


----------



## CntryBoy777

So Precious!!....looks like 'Sheep Math' to me....


----------



## Mike CHS

We were betting she had another set of twins because she was so big.   She seemed to have a rough time getting her out but delivery only took about 10 minutes.


----------



## Goat Whisperer

Big girl! 

Congratulations


----------



## Mike CHS

Our learning curve is still in progress.  We had a cattle panel keeping the other ewes out of the shelter thinking that the lambs would stay with the moms.  The ewe lamb that was born today went wandering almost immediately right through the cattle panel and left mom behind. We replaced that with a sheep& goat panel to keep them in.


----------



## Mike CHS

Our learning curve is still in progress.  We had a cattle panel keeping the other ewes out of the shelter and keeping the ewes and lambs in,  thinking that the lambs would stay with the moms.  The ewe lamb that was born today went wandering almost immediately right through the cattle panel and left mom behind. We replaced that with a sheep& goat panel to keep them in.


----------



## NH homesteader

They're so cute! Are you keeping any babies this time around?


----------



## Bruce

That IS interesting. I would have guessed they would stay right near mom for many days. Independent almost from the get go I guess.


----------



## Goat Whisperer

Oh yes, with kids it's the same thing. 
Brats don't like to listen to their dam and go wherever they can. 

Most Dwarf kids get thru the 4x4 panels too


----------



## TAH

Congrats!


----------



## babsbag

Congratulations on the adorable additions. My kids leave mom after about the first day and go right through the cattle panel into the buck pen. Then mom throws a tizzy and the babies simply ignore her until she calls them by their middle name and then they come hopping right back through the panel so they can eat.


----------



## samssimonsays

Congrats on more pink!


----------



## Mike CHS

NH homesteader said:


> They're so cute! Are you keeping any babies this time around?



We will be keeping all of the ewes and will play it by ear with the males.  We will keep one wether for ourselves and market the rest.


----------



## NH homesteader

Wow you're going  to have a huge flock if they keep giving you ewes!​


----------



## Mike CHS

We weighed the single born yesterday and she is 11 pounds 4 ounces


----------



## CntryBoy777

Wow!! a Big girl....glad ya switched the panels out, sure wouldn't want anything to happen to the little Darlings


----------



## Mike CHS

There is an oops with my sexing.  Now that the lamb is cleaned up and I was wearing my glasses the single ewe turned out to be a ram.  So far it is 2 ewes and 1 ram.


----------



## CntryBoy777

....well Mike we all make mistakes...and there are Reasons we wear Glasses!!.....tho I am sure Excitement played a part too....


----------



## Baymule

Congrats on the new lamb! My Ewe-nique also lambed right at the round bale and when I went out to check, the flock was at the night pen. Maybe they give the new mom some privacy?

What is your marketing plan? Individual sales? Live lamb or slaughtered? Sale barn/auction? For our first lambing, we sold slaughtered lambs to individuals, had 3 lambs and sold 2 1/2, kept a half for ourselves. We have 3 ram lambs out of 3, have 1 and 1/2 sold already as slaughtered lambs. As long as this works, we will continue.


----------



## Mike CHS

We already have two wethers on reserve and private sales does pretty well around here.  We have arranged with our processor to deliver to him and he will collect the butchering fee from the buyers.  We also have two decent auction barns that are handy.  We also eat a lot of mutton (rather than lamb) so one will go to the freezer.  We have butchered two in the last 2 years and could have eaten a third one if we didn't already have a steer to process in February.  Our neighbor tried some of our mutton not long ago and we have talked about bartering a wether for beef at whatever market rate is at the time.

This was the first time we got to witness a birth so like I said we didn't know if it was normal for the others to leave her alone.  We just thought it might have been the distressing sounds she was making that ran them off.  They are funny about what sounds bother them.  I was using a cutting wheel on some goat and sheep panels and they ran off like I was chasing them.  Then this afternoon I was using the chain saw not more than 20' where they were bedded down with no reaction.


----------



## CntryBoy777

Sounds like a good 'Market' situation....and the 'Meat for Meat' is a Great idea....I know what ya mean about the 'Sounds', I have noticed it about the goats too....


----------



## Mike CHS

We had our 4th lamb born about an hour ago.  We made sure it was nursing but this ewe is our flightiest so we won't be doing any baby checks until the morning.  It isn't going to be real cold here until Wednesday so we have some time to see how we want to handle this one.


----------



## CntryBoy777

Sounds like Great timing for ya....


----------



## Latestarter

Awesome! Grats


----------



## OneFineAcre

Congrats on all of the new lambs


----------



## NH homesteader

Congrats!


----------



## frustratedearthmother

Awesome!


----------



## Baymule

Another lamb!!!


----------



## Mike CHS

This one was a surprise.  This ewe was barely bagging up and showed no signs of being close to lambing.  We went to Nashville today and when we got home she was by herself at the hay rack and the others were out of the area and just watching her.


----------



## BlessedWithGoats

Congrats!


----------



## TAH

Congrats !


----------



## Mike CHS

One last picture of the lamb born yesterday.  It is a gangley ram lamb born to our ewe with an attitude.  The lamb will be wethered and the ewe will probably be sold after the lamb is weaned.


----------



## frustratedearthmother

Cute, cute, cute!


----------



## Mike CHS

We were getting ready to go down and work on the shop and 70 (one of our favorites) was standing beside the shelter cleaning off her single ewe lamb.  

This one is really filled out and looks to be 9-10 lbs but we will weigh her this afternoon with the others.


----------



## Southern by choice

Mike CHS said:


> One last picture of the lamb born yesterday.  It is a gangley ram lamb born to our ewe with an attitude.  The lamb will be wethered and the ewe will probably be sold after the lamb is weaned.
> 
> View attachment 26006


Why are you selling her?

And congratulations on your new additions!


----------



## frustratedearthmother

Holy Cow - it's raining lambs at your place!  Congrats, again!


----------



## Mike CHS

We may keep her if we can get her a bit more willing to be handled.  Just doing her hooves was a fight and she was in a tilt table.  We don't intend to tame them but she is just hard to handle.  She is also the reason we built a second shelter since she almost trampled the first lambs when she got startled by some unknown thing in the dark.


----------



## Latestarter

The lamb population seems to be increasing nicely! And no losses, which is a great thing! Sorry about miss flighty... Thought maybe she'd calm down a little by now. If it's hereditary, it may carry to her ram lamb as well. But you said you were going to wether him so I'm assuming he's going to make someone a nice meal or two down the road. You may want to check with your potential market as some folks want their ram lambs (for food) un-cut, for religious reasons or traditional or flavor or somesuch...


----------



## Mike CHS

This big boy is already sold and they want it banded so we are good there.  This ewe has one of the best builds of all the sheep where we bought them so we will give her some time.  She does have an attitude almost like she thinks she is a ram.  I don't trust her and she is pushing 160 pounds.


----------



## Goat Whisperer

You should keep that new ewe lamb. She looks like she will be STOCKY! She already looks good. She'll be one to watch. 

Congrats


----------



## Mike CHS

We are GW.   She was 4 pounds smaller than the ram lamb but has already caught up with him.  She has perfect form for being so young.


----------



## Mike CHS

We have another ram lamb.  This ewe has been tame since we brought her home and cooperated by coming into the shelter to give birth.


----------



## Bruce

She's a keeper!


----------



## Goat Whisperer

Good girl 

How many lambs are you up to? How many males/females?


----------



## Mike CHS

6 total so far with 5 more still to go.  3 females and 3 males so far - just the one set of twins and all the rest have been singles but they are all heavy enough we're glad they weren't carrying twins.  All of the males have been 10 1/2 to 11 plus pounds.


----------



## CntryBoy777

Sorry bout being so Late to the "Party" Mike...but Congradulations!!  they are all just Adorable!! Sure do Hope the rest come just as easy for ya.


----------



## Bruce

Real nice that the girls are spreading them out for you. Imagine if they all came the same night!


----------



## Mike CHS

They are all good mothers so far - even (or especially) the flighty one.  We haven't done ear tags on the last 3 and the males need to be banded so we caught them and put them in a closed shelter for tonight so we can get things done tomorrow.  We thought we would have a hard time getting the flighty ewe into the shelter but we put her lamb in a sling and she just followed us down the paddock and right into the shelter.  She doesn't like being enclosed but it's just the 3 moms and their babies so plenty of room.  I thought she was going to head butt Teresa when we picked up her lamb to weigh it but she thought better of it and settled for some foot stamping.  She even came over to eat some alfalfa out of my hand and tolerated some neck scratches so she is getting better.  I really hope she does well since other than her attitude she has a lot of positives - especially her size.  I think having a lamb has settled her down some.


----------



## Baymule

My flightiest, wildest ewe decided I was not the devil a few days before she lambed. I have been hand feeding her and she is almost friendly now. There is hope for your ewe, don't sell her yet.


----------



## Hens and Roos

congrats! I've enjoyed reading your adventures!


----------



## Mike CHS

We have another ewe lamb on the ground this morning.  We may have an issue with this one since we are thinking she isn't getting any milk.  The momma is bagged up but not full like all the others.  We will check a couple more times but we have some replacement colostrum ready if we need it.


----------



## luvmypets

Lovely lambs! You must be so excited


----------



## CntryBoy777

just look at that little Cute bundle of wool!! Seems ya are getting to be an old Pro at this Mike!!


----------



## Hens and Roos

Congrats!  So how many are you up to now?


----------



## Mike CHS

That makes 4 females and 3 males.  The males are literally putting on a pound a day.

The new lamb isn't getting much if any milk from her mom so we fed her almost 1/2 cup of colostrum replacement.  The ewe is bagging up better now that the afterbirth has cleared and we can get some milk out now so it's getting fuller.  It's either that or the exertion from my unwelcome handling of her.  Fortunately she is among the smaller of all our ewes.  Thank goodness for shepherds crooks.  We contacted a company about a tilting squeeze chute this morning after wrestling with her since they all seem a whole lot stronger than I remember from a month ago.  

We will feed the lamb a little more in about an hour and hope that mom starts letting down more.  She's letting it nurse but the lamb isn't getting any or so says the lack of tail wiggle.  

She seems to be receptive to bottle feeding so we can go that way if needed and on the plus side is we are above freezing for the first time since last week.


----------



## Bruce

Sounds like you did your homework and are ready for the "issues" Mike!


----------



## BlessedWithGoats

Congrats!


----------



## Mike CHS

Thanks Bruce and everyone - we tried to learn from others problems and hopefully have everything we need. (just knocked on wood)!!!


----------



## Ferguson K

Some gorgeous lambs Mike!


----------



## Mike CHS

Thanks - we went out to feed the lamb again and she is getting milk.  The ewe's bag is filling out and it's nice to see that tail wiggling happily. 

This lamb weighed in at 10.5 pounds.


----------



## Bruce




----------



## lcertuche

I know it worked out fine this time but is it possible to get another ewe to nurse other lambs other than their own? Just curious.


----------



## samssimonsays

Glad all is working out and, so far, numbers are going in your favor for doubling your herd by the end of lambing!


----------



## Mike CHS

lcertuche said:


> I know it worked out fine this time but is it possible to get another ewe to nurse other lambs other than their own? Just curious.


 
You can graft a lamb onto another sheep.  We haven't done it but had a grafting stanchion already set up in case we needed it.  That was plan B but we wanted to see if the lambs mother would start making milk.


----------



## Mike CHS

It is working well so far Sam.  There are two more that really look ready and we are hoping they lamb during this upcoming warm spell. 

We weighed the ram today that was first born and it has put on 9 pounds in 18 days.  We were going to band him but I'm not sure we were getting hold of both testicles so will try again tomorrow.  We still have 3 of the lambs to put ear tags on anyway.


----------



## NH homesteader

Wow you are so prepared! You're like the role models of learning your stuff ahead of time.


----------



## Ferguson K

I hope it decends soon.

We do our bucklings for the freezer at 4 weeks. Those intended for pets we wait until they can extend.


----------



## Mike CHS

He's just 18 days old today so we can check again in the next day or so.


----------



## Mike CHS

NH homesteader said:


> Wow you are so prepared! You're like the role models of learning your stuff ahead of time.



Thanks - but you ought to see the size of the file I have on all of the "how-to's"


----------



## Baymule

Congrats on the new lamb, glad the ewe bagged up with milk. You have a very nice flock, will you keep the ewe lambs?


----------



## Mike CHS

We are keeping all the ewes.  We won't keep any of the ram lambs since we don't know their history.  It is a shame since there are a couple of whoppers among them.


----------



## NH homesteader

What's your goal for how many ewes/rams you want? How big is your sheep operation going to be?


----------



## Mike CHS

We have enough pasture for a base flock of around 35 - 40 which we can rotational graze and not have to  buy hay like we did this year.  We can support up to 100 during lambing season as long as we get rid of the lambs around 5-6 months old.  We are seeing close to a pound of growth a day with the first lambs so that should work.

This year was  fail because I wanted sheep to train our dogs only to find that we didn't want to use pregnant ewes to train our dogs.    I wanted them anyway and have no regrets about it.


----------



## Mike CHS

The newest lamb is healthy and we will let them out tomorrow since the weather is nice and we need to muck out the shelter. We did her ear tag today so we don't have to try to catch her later.  I'm not sure but I doubt we will have trouble catching her since she seems to like being handled.  I guess that has to do with we fed her before her mom did but this is a first for us.


----------



## NH homesteader

Yay friendly lamb! Sounds like a keeper!
Are ear tags a legal requirement?


----------



## CntryBoy777

That's good to hear....and it sounds like she is already working on being around for awhile as a staple of your Flock for yrs to come.


----------



## Mike CHS

It's for Scrapie but they don't need it until they leave the farm but it's easier to do it earlier so it's done.  My favorite ewe is named Notag sense her tag is missing.


----------



## Mike CHS

Number 8 & 9 were born this afternoon a ewe lamb and a ram lamb. That makes a total of 9 lambs on the ground with 3 still to lamb.  One of them looks like she will go soon and the other two have a way to go.  This ewe is our Wild Thing - she will stand tall and tall and stamp her feet when she doesn't like what's going on.  Maisy REALLY does not like this ewe.

The ewe outside was let out of the shelter yesterday and was wailing to be let back in since she knows you get good stuff without competition in there.


----------



## Goat Whisperer




----------



## CntryBoy777

Such cute little ones... looks like the one is calling Dibbs on the food dish already...must be the ram. 
Seems things are moving right along for y'all.   and you are on the Downhill slide, but Wild Thing may be a challenge, but then it may just settle her down too.


----------



## Mike CHS

We try to ignore her attitude and she is getting better.  She has the size we are trying to get to and she is showing herself to be a super good mother.  We have handled her several times now and you can get done what you need as long as you don't get in a hurry doing it.  She always gives in but she takes her time before doing so.


----------



## Baymule

You have such cutie-pie lambs! Aren't they the best? I love how lambs wind up their tails when they are nursing.


----------



## Mike CHS

It would be easy to make pets out of all of them.  Besides giving them a couple of days to bond it didn't take long to figure out that catching them on day one is not a challenge since they have no fear of people but they develop speed on day two so they get checked out and tagged before they get their freedom.  

All of those that we made a point of handling several times during that first couple of days don't mind being handled and will even come to you so that is the norm now.  Still learning.


----------



## Latestarter

Have heard it said that within hours of birth you should handle them thoroughly and touch them all over to include a finger or two in every opening and orifice including mouth, ears, nose, and the other end. That way they expect that as part of the norm as they grow up. Makes it a lot easier to handle them and check things down the line.


----------



## Mike CHS

They are surprisingly tolerant of everything that happens to or around them.  Like most livestock they are food driven and all you need is a feed bucket and ours will follow you anywhere.  Our poor herding dogs can't understand all of these sheep outside the front door and they haven't gotten to be anywhere near them.


----------



## Southern by choice

How are the sheep and lambs doing with your LGD? How is she doing with the lambs?


----------



## Mike CHS

The lambs are doing good with her.  She has a problem with the newborns and wants to play lamb basketball with them so we keep them separated for the first few days.  With The older lambs she is better and not so prone to  jump at them.  We are still working with her on a long loose line to get her to be more settled around the lambs.  I  saw the oldest ram lamb inside his little cover right next to him so it seems to be the youngest bouncy bouncy toy like things that gets her excited.


----------



## Southern by choice

Are you allowing her exposure to the momma ewes. A good ewe will give her a "what for" when getting silly with the lambs.


----------



## Mike CHS

Yes - she has gotten butted several times.


----------



## Mike CHS

Another ram lamb born this morning about 8:00.  I was out feeding and didn't even notice the new one till Teresa came out.  This one is rather frail and not nursing yet so we fed him some colostrum replacer and will keep an eye on him.  Totals now is 5 rboys and 5 girls.


----------



## CntryBoy777

Sure hope he doesn't have any problems Mike and starts nursing soon. Congrats for Sure!...


----------



## Latestarter

Those hind legs look a little weird, and momma looks like she wants out. Congrats on evening up the score R vs E. Don't know if it matters though I expect you'd rather have ewe lambs... I assume you'll be selling most or all of the rams and keeping the ewe lambs to add to the flock? So maybe the ram sales can pay for the feed for the ewe lambs for their first year?


----------



## Baymule

Congrats on the new arrival. Hope everything goes ok for him.


----------



## frustratedearthmother

Have you felt his tummy to see if it feels like he's eaten anything?  Only wondering because mom's udder looks a little uneven like maybe he had a drink??? 
'Course if you've been out there with him you would've seen him...just thinking out loud...


----------



## Mike CHS

He has taken milk from us 3 times now and he is bouncing around normally.  The ewe has an extra teat that we didn't see before she bagged up.

LS - he had only been walking for about a half hour in that picture so he was on the wobbly side.

We will be selling all of the rams except one that we will put in the freezer for us.

This one is exactly 8 lbs.


----------



## Hens and Roos

Congrats on the new arrival!!


----------



## TAH

Glad he is bouncing around!


----------



## Mike CHS

The lamb is nursing normally now.  We think this ewe is a twin of our Wild Thing.  Looks identical and doesn't have any problem stomping feet or butting a hand that gets too close.


----------



## BlessedWithGoats

Congratulations!!


----------



## Mike CHS

The latest lamb is filling out already so tomorrow we will tag and band then let them out into the open.  The ewe really doesn't like being penned in but we like to get the lambs used to being handled.

The ram lamb outside the panel is the ram that was born on the 21st.


----------



## CntryBoy777

It may just be my "Mind's Eye", but I'd swear they are Smiling!!...Looking real Good Mike.


----------



## Hens and Roos

very cute picture...looks like the one lamb is waiting for the other lamb to come play


----------



## Baymule

CntryBoy777 said:


> It may just be my "Mind's Eye", but I'd swear they are Smiling!!...Looking real Good Mike.


Sheep DO smile! Sheep openly laugh at us, in sheep language, the word "laugh" is pronounced BAAA!!!


----------



## Goat Whisperer

Looking great Mike!


----------



## CntryBoy777

Oh Bay, it must be like the word "Si" in Italian and Spanish, cause I'd Swear that means the same thing in "Goat"...


----------



## Mike CHS

Our #11 was born this morning sometime between when we fed them till a short while later we were pulling out of the drive going to a gun show.  Teresa looked at the hay rack and said which lamb is that laying there?.  Neither of us recognized it so we went back and checked and it was a ewe lamb that weighed 9.1 pounds.

6 ewe lambs and 5 ram lambs with only one left to deliver.


----------



## HomeOnTheRange

Very nice.  It sounds like you are having a good year!


----------



## CntryBoy777

She looks like a really Proud momma! 
Congraduations Mike!!
Time for the big Finale now.  Hope it as all the others!! But Twins...


----------



## Goat Whisperer

Fantastic!


----------



## Latestarter

You've had a really successful lambing season! Congrats on  another little one for your flock!


----------



## Mike CHS

Thanks again but I'll hold off on using that "S" word when they are all weaned and doing well.


----------



## Baymule

YAY!!!! YAY for a ewe lamb!!


----------



## Mike CHS

#12 is on the ground this morning and we thought we might lose the lamb and possibly the ewe.  I was walking up from the shop and saw the ewe laying all by herself and you could see the head and one leg sticking out.  She was in distress and had quit squeezing so we called the neighbor for help catching her and went ahead and pulled the lamb.  We didn't get the sex yet because we got out of the pen to see if she would go back and claim it which she is now doing.

Pics a little later when she has had some bonding time before we mess with her anymore.


----------



## Hens and Roos

Glad you were there to catch it in time!  Hope all goes well for the new addition and ewe


----------



## CntryBoy777

Boy Mike, tho there was a bit of Excitement there, ya handled it like a Champ!  sure Glad it all came together for ya during the whole "Season" and there is Success under the "Belt". By your "Preparedness", it is clear that your time at the "Training Center" was well worth While. 
Now, ya get to have Fun watching their "Developement" right before your very "Eyes". , share Pics , and Plan for the Future  as ya "Calculate the Sheep Math".


----------



## frustratedearthmother

Congrats - glad you had a great ending to what could have been a really bad situation!


----------



## Mike CHS

We are Thankful for good neighbors.

We thought we were going to lose the lamb for sure and I think next season we won't feed quite so well.  We haven't weighed this one yet but I'm guessing she (it is a ewe lamb) will be pushing 12 lbs.

I'm also  that we planned ahead enough to build this pen as a catch pen or we never would have caught the ewe.


----------



## Mike CHS

I couldn't get a good picture since there are 3 lambs and their moms in the nursery and everybody keeps photo bombing.  The ewe lamb is 11.2 lbs.

The final count is 7 ewe lambs and 5 ram lambs.

This being our first lambing experience we feel very lucky that most things went off without too many glitches and we are also very happy to have this season come to an end.


----------



## Mike CHS

I'm amazed at how fast these lambs are growing.

This picture has the twins that were born on the 20th of December.


----------



## norseofcourse

Congrats on such a great lambing season!  So glad the last one went well, that you were there at a critical moment in time to help both lamb and ewe make it - you're getting some really good experience and doing very well.


----------



## Latestarter

OK, so NOW I can congratulate you on a successful lambing season   Glad you were able to catch the final issue and solve it.


----------



## Mini Horses

Congrats!!   Birthing season is always better when it's over.  Your herd is very nice and you did well on the ratios of boy/girl.  

So, now comes the "what to do with them" phase.


----------



## OneFineAcre

Congrats
Sounds like a good year


----------



## TAH

Congrats on a good lambing year!


----------



## Mike CHS

Latestarter said:


> OK, so NOW I can congratulate you on a successful lambing season   Glad you were able to catch the final issue and solve it.



When I came in to tell Teresa to call the neighbor because we needed to pull a lamb I also told her it was your fault.


----------



## NH homesteader

congrats!!!


----------



## Mike CHS

The what to do with them is pretty much figured out. Of course as we have seen already this year those plans are subject to change. 

One of the rams is going into the freezer and the other boys will be going to market unless they sell from the farm first.  The girls all stay here and we plan to split the flock and breed the original 10 starting in July and the new lambs starting in November along with 3 or 4 other ewes that we will pick up soon along with a new ram that we are working out the details now.


----------



## CntryBoy777

Sure hope it all comes together for ya...and ya could wether a male for a companion to a ram, too...just a thought, but ya probably have that covered too.


----------



## Mike CHS

The ram will have plenty of company with the ewes.  He will come right out from one group and go into the other.  By the time he needs to be separated there should be some more wethers on the ground from the 1st group.

The wether we will be keeping won't be processed until he is almost a year old so there are always options.


----------



## Goat Whisperer

Congratulations on the new lamb, and ending lambing season with no losses! 

As much as I love kidding, there is always a little bit of relief once it's all over with! Glad you were able to pull the lamb. Generally, 1 leg turned back isn't a huge ordeal if you can get ahold of the ewe/doe. Thankfully all our dairy goats trust people so we can do whatever needs done, I can't imagine chasing wild ewes! 

Our first rough kidding complication was when one of the does had quads. She was tiny (45lb dwarf) first timer. An ear was sticking out along with several hooves, all from different kids 
A tangled mess for sure! 

Worked on her but wasn't getting much done quickly, so called the vet out. 

He was able to get them all out (pulled 1 out by its mouth ) and followed by the other kids. 

Something I learned that day is to lift the butt of the doe UP, causing gravity to pull the kids back and allowing enough room to pull 1 kid at a time. Last year that came in handy when a doe was trying to pass a completely breech, huge, buckling. This doe was 110lbs with triplets.

I'm sure it wouldn't be easy with a sheep, I imagine you would need a good rope halter and a hay bale to accomplish such a feat!


----------



## Mike CHS

I cannot imagine doing that with this bunch.  They have come an amazing distance in the trust department since we brought them home.  We built our catch pen in a wedge shape that has let us manage to catch all of those that needed catching (thank you Shepherds Hooks) but these girls are between 130-160 pounds and take some effort to keep their heads up high enough to keep under control.

That's why I had to call my neighbor for help.  Teresa is a little thing and she has already taken a couple of hits from the wildest ones.  All of the lambs that were born this year will walk right up to you for handling and we plan on keeping it that way.


----------



## Bruce

Congrats Mike and Teresa! (and all the ewes too)


----------



## Goat Whisperer

Mike CHS said:


> I cannot imagine doing that with this bunch.  They have come an amazing distance in the trust department since we brought them home.  We built our catch pen in a wedge shape that has let us manage to catch all of those that needed catching (thank you Shepherds Hooks) but these girls are between 130-160 pounds and take some effort to keep their heads up high enough to keep under control.
> 
> That's why I had to call my neighbor for help.  Teresa is a little thing and she has already taken a couple of hits from the wildest ones.  All of the lambs that were born this year will walk right up to you for handling and we plan on keeping it that way.


It does sound crazy! Our vet did this fairly often though, even with hard to handle animals


----------



## Mike CHS

This will probably be the last post in this thread as we let the last of our lambs out of the nursery this morning because it is going to turn cold again and want to make both shelters open for any that want to use them.  

These are some "just because" pictures - These 3 all got their ear tags and weighed this morning and then we had to get a picture since it seems like they go from cute little babies to flighty sheep in a matter of days.


----------



## frustratedearthmother

What a great first lambing season!


----------



## Bruce

Thanks for the thread Mike and Teresa! So glad everything went about as smoothly as one could hope. Certainly nice not to have big (but not necessarily uncommon) lambing issues your first time around.


----------



## Latestarter

Echoing Bruce, thanks for sharing your experiences with us. Was really nice making the trip with y'all. Glad it was a success and hope you have many more like it to come.


----------



## mysunwolf

Mike CHS said:


> This will probably be the last post in this thread as we let the last of our lambs out of the nursery this morning because it is going to turn cold again and want to make both shelters open for any that want to use them. ...
> View attachment 27052 ...



Is it just me or does this little one look like it has wool? My Katahdins never had this kind of lamb coat!

Thanks for posting more photos of the babies


----------



## Mike CHS

These guys are a Katahdin/Dorper cross and a couple have some St. Croix in their background.  No wool but some have thick curly hair.


----------

